# pallet stacks per cord



## davo (Oct 29, 2015)

Random weird question and I don't know if there's an answer out there.  I am going to start stacking on pallets and I am curious to know how many pallets will hold a cord of wood.  I have various sized pallets some large and some small.  Thanks!

 Example- 3 pallets of cord wood stacked at 4 feet high = a cord.


----------



## Little Digger (Oct 29, 2015)

In my neck of the woods, the average pallet measures out to 48 x 40 though I do have some that are 42 and one that is 46 inches. (All by 48 inches) If I'm using the 48 by 40's, it comes out roughly to 2 and 1/2 pallets per cord providing you keep the short edge at 4 feet with the average stack height at 4 feet. (48x48x96 or 4x4x8) 

Since I cut my firewood at 16 inches, it would take 3 rows 4 feet in height, by 8 feet in length to fill the 2 and 1/2 pallets.


----------



## DougA (Oct 29, 2015)

A cord is 4x8' x 4' high.  Assuming no space for air, you could squeeze 1 cord onto 2 pallets if piled a bit over 4'.  I prefer to leave at least 6 inches between and the best bet, if you have enough pallets, is to place one pallet between rows and that keeps them from tipping over.


----------



## English BoB (Oct 29, 2015)

I use three pallets per cord, I cut 18" long and stack two rows at 4 + feet high. Average pallet is 48" lg x 40" wide.
Works for me.

bob


----------



## davo (Oct 29, 2015)

Great thank you .So I'll just guess and say 2-3 pallets stacked 2 rows deep at about 4 feet high is a cord! Thanks!


----------



## drewmo (Oct 29, 2015)

DougA said:


> A cord is 4x8' x 4' high.  Assuming no space for air, you could squeeze 1 cord onto 2 pallets if piled a bit over 4'.  I prefer to leave at least 6 inches between and the best bet, if you have enough pallets, is to place one pallet between rows and that keeps them from tipping over.



Doug, good idea. Do you have a picture of your set up?

To keep on post, I get 4 cord on 12 pallets. Pallets are six each in two rows, for a total width of 24'. Wood is cut to 16" and stacked to a 4' height, 4 rows in all. I leave enough space between the rows so that I get two rows per pallet. I like the idea of standing a pallet on end between the rows to keep them separate. I always seem to get a row to lean into another.


----------



## davo (Oct 30, 2015)

Yeah, any pictures of the set ups would be awesome!


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Oct 30, 2015)

davo said:


> Great thank you .So I'll just guess and say 2-3 pallets stacked 2 rows deep at about 4 feet high is a cord! Thanks!




Why not just do the math?  128 cubic feet of tightly stacked wood is a cord.  A calculator, a tape measure, a few minutes, and you'll know what you have, instead of guessing.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 30, 2015)

I typically get a cord on 3 pallets . . . well it's more like a cord plus.


----------



## English BoB (Oct 30, 2015)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Why not just do the math?  128 cubic feet of tightly stacked wood is a cord.  A calculator, a tape measure, a few minutes, and you'll know what you have, instead of guessing.



Because a block of wood 128cft, 8x8x4 will never dry. Hence you need more room, ie extra pallets.

bob


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Oct 30, 2015)

A cord is not a solid block of wood.  It's a space of 128 cubic feet which is filled with well ranked, tightly stacked wood.  It's understood that there will be air gaps.   If you have a pile of tightly stacked wood that measures out to 128 cubic feet, you have a cord of wood.

From your own home state of New York Department of Weights and Measures:
*
"To be sure you have a cord, stack the wood neatly by placing the wood in a line or a row, with individual pieces touching and parallel to each other, making sure that the wood is compact and has as few gaps as possible. Then measure the stack. If the width times the height times the length equals 128 cubic feet, you have a cord of firewood."*


----------



## jb6l6gc (Oct 30, 2015)

My racks are two pallets on bottom and one vertically on each side. Holding 3 rows approx 16" lengths, therefore one cord is stored on a rack made of 4 pallets


----------



## KenLockett (Oct 31, 2015)

English BoB said:


> I use three pallets per cord, I cut 18" long and stack two rows at 4 + feet high. Average pallet is 48" lg x 40" wide.
> Works for me.
> 
> bob


That is exactly how I do it.


----------



## DougA (Oct 31, 2015)

This weekend is 'splitting weekend' so I will try to take a photo when finished. I don't like to post photos half naked.
I just calculated that I should have 10+ cords within the sheds when finished.  Should do me 3 or more yrs.


----------



## davo (Oct 31, 2015)

DougA said:


> This weekend is 'splitting weekend' so I will try to take a photo when finished. I don't like to post photos half naked.
> I just calculated that I should have 10+ cords within the sheds when finished.  Should do me 3 or more yrs.


Awesome.sounds great I will post some when I get done too!


----------



## Applesister (Oct 31, 2015)

I calculate 2 pallets per cord with 4-5' high and 3 rows deep @3 x 15" long splits. I stack tight and it seems to be okay. The middle row stays completely out of weather while outside rows get all rain and sun and wind. Just barely cover the top. I live on a hill and the wind always blows here. Pallets are stacked in a elevated gravel driveway with excellent drainage.
Its redneck compared to a shed but Ive tried the indoor stacking thing and feel for my specific location the wind is a better element for drying than 4 walls. I dont like moving wood around multiple times either. Like bales of hay, it goes to its permanent location.


----------



## blades (Nov 1, 2015)

I generally figure about 50cf per pallet on average  at the length I cut and stacking around 5' high


----------



## JP11 (Nov 1, 2015)

I think last year I started a thread about our differing pallet setups.  do a  search.  Mine come in at 3.3 pallets per cord.  I'm making a U device of 3 pallets, with two boards to hold the top of the U together.  Works great.  Many of the pallets I've used and re used several times.  I've got about 70 of the pallets.  33 are inside on my pallet racks.  around 40 are outside for 2016-17 burning.  most of that has flat metal roofing covering it.

JP


----------

